# 20k to invest - anyone got a red hot stock tip?



## pepperoni (17 July 2006)

Ater a sensible short term gain (10% ... more would be nice)

I dont mind a bit of risk.

A friend has told me to look at the S&P Midcap Index and find a stock that is more than 30% below its 52 week high but at least 10% above its 52 week low.  How does that sound??


----------



## son of baglimit (17 July 2006)

NMS fits that situation - but i'll get blasted for saying that.

check thru the threads - some good info.


----------



## Joe Blow (17 July 2006)

Pepperoni, the only tip I have for you is *do your own research*.

I'm really not fond of these types of threads as they inevitably end up as ramping threads which is something I actively discourage.

There is plenty of information here at ASF on many, many stocks. Asking for a 'red hot stock tip' is just asking for trouble as the vast majority of stocks that people will tout as a 'red hot stock tip' will be stocks they themselves hold and have a vested interest in.

Read, pay attention and most importantly, *do your own research*. Then make your investment decisions based on that. Or better yet, see a licensed financial advisor as they are the only ones legally allowed to provide you with financial advice.


----------



## Realist (17 July 2006)

Well, my first recommendation :  Ignore others opinions, and do your own research.

Failing that : my advice is to leave your money in the bank.

Failing that : diversify evenly between : RIO, WDC, IAG and PRG

Failing that : Put the whole lot into MTN with a stop loss about 64 cents.

Failing that : Go to the casino and bet on black, or red.

The lower you go down the list the more potential for return and the higher the chance of loss.


----------



## michael_selway (17 July 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Well, my first recommendation :  Ignore others opinions, and do your own research.
> 
> Failing that : my advice is to leave your money in the bank.
> 
> ...




PRG not bad, 10% pa growth forecast indefiently and current PE not to high

EPS(c) PE Growth 
Year Ending 30-03-07 31.3 12.6 10.2% 
Year Ending 30-03-08 34.8 11.3 11.2% 

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2006 2007 2008 2009 
EPS 28.4 31.3 34.8 37.7 
DPS 17.0 18.3 20.5 21.0 

thx

MS


----------



## dutchie (17 July 2006)

A red hot stock at the moment - AUM

Is it going up or is it going down ?  That is the question.

My red hot tip - wait a month or two.

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## lewstherin (17 July 2006)

I have a tip - Don't run with sissors.

Clearly you're looking to have a punt.  
Go to the races.  Your odds will most likely to be better there.

If stocks were as simple as "red hot tips", everyone would be rich by now.


----------



## son of baglimit (17 July 2006)

as i said, i would get blasted for such a thing.

good advice given all round - what i was trying to say though was 'look into the info' provided on the threads and research further - the stocks given are 'generally' sound companies, so its a good starting point to create a portfolio of one, or many.


----------



## Fleeta (17 July 2006)

Baglimit - what about CEO?

Realist - what's the deal with the resource stock fascination? You missed the boat buddy, you gotta pick the next big thing before it happens.

Pepperoni - There are alot of stocks off their highs at the moment - not necessarily a trigger to buy. Personally, I like PCG and IBA at the moment. PCG is perhaps unfairly pigeon-holed as fluctuating with the resource boom, but its a stable business with consistent dividends and earnings.

Another filter I like to do to look for undervalued stocks is to pick out stocks with PE<20 and Div Yield > 5%....but you will get a lot of stocks on the slide when you do that filter so then you have to do your research. I guess you have to limit your field size down somehow because you can't research 1600 stocks!


----------



## Realist (17 July 2006)

Fleeta said:
			
		

> Realist - what's the deal with the resource stock fascination? You missed the boat buddy, you gotta pick the next big thing before it happens.




Firstly I aint fascinated by resources.

Secondly I didn't miss the boat.

Thirdly it aint over yet, when is undetermined, it could go on for years.

Finally, I never try and pick the next big thing, I buy already successful companies, in many sectors to diversify.

And when that fails tomorrow I'll sell them all and put my life savings in AUM and pray.


----------



## son of baglimit (17 July 2006)

what about ceo fleets - yeah well by end of month happy - end of oct happier - end of 06/07 delirious - oh but you know that already !!!!!


----------



## pacer (20 July 2006)

Rinker was looking like that....buy at $11.00 when or if it gets there....probably when, looking at the chart............


----------



## wpang2003 (20 July 2006)

Hi Pacer,

Do you think Rinker will get down to $11.00? Please advise.


----------



## adobee (20 July 2006)

I was in same situation six weeks ago, as a beginer in shares i have been looking for advice & a magic tip.
I have stuck 
$10k in Woodside
$5k in aum    
$2.5k in Fortescue
$2.5k in Run Corp

Woodside as my safe bet..
AUM was suggested my others as a 'hot tip' 
rnc and fortescue were on own research and gut choice have proved the most successfull out all (purchase at 14c & 6.80 respectively).

My suggestion as a beginner get is to do your own research; but dont diregard tips research them and finally always bet on black.


----------



## nizar (20 July 2006)

Me personally

5k BHP
5k ZFX
5k OXR
5k OMC

The above is only my own opinion and should NOT be taken as financial advise. Please do your own research and consult a professional financial advisor before investing.


----------



## Young Gun (20 July 2006)

Agree to what the others say ect ect , do you own research ect ect .

If you like gambling and want to get some nice returns , a return of 10 % and pulling a stock out of hat to achieve this is a pretty difficult task. However if you can settle with fluctuations of 5 and 6 % , I can give you some pointers. 

Look for the small cap sector under $100 million market cap, these companies are fairly erratic and the smalllest of transactions can make the stock jump. find a company that has rebounding up and down price movments from day to day. Best way is to watch the stock for a couple of weeks as well as the chart to see if their are sharp fluctuations. A company that I have observed that tends to trend + 5 % , - 5 % , is TOX , toxic waste managment , have a look at this company and you might find sucess with it.

Aside from this advice , I would also look for stocks that undershot significantly and suffered heavy losses that are tied to economic conidtions ie commodity prices. If I would look at Harman resouces at $1.58 , they have faced a drop of over 10 % today 20/7/2006.


----------



## sweetbarrister (22 July 2006)

MBL has taken a drop may be worth a punt maybe better than the red or black


----------



## scsl (22 July 2006)

my hot tip would have to be MFS Limited (MFS). 

it doesn't exactly fit your criteria but it is down from its record high of $4.51 at the start of june. it is now consolidating just above the $3.80 level and is likely to continue upwards in the next few weeks. 

its sp has performed very well in the past year and i am confident it will continue to do so... i'm expecting great full year results and future earnings guidance on august 24.

current market cap of about $900 million so not exactly a small company. MFS has a below sector average P/E of 15.8.

*remember that this is ONLY my hot tip and i am somebody you have never met. like others have said many times, you must do your own research mate.*


----------



## scsl (1 August 2006)

pepperoni, i'm just wondering if you had chosen/bought a stock that would give you the short term gain you were looking for...


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (1 August 2006)

The best advice to give you is not to put all your eggs in one basket.
There is an alternative...... my Cayman Islands account welcomes donations . :fan


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (1 August 2006)

wpang2003 said:
			
		

> Hi Pacer,
> 
> Do you think Rinker will get down to $11.00? Please advise.




Perhaps WPANG2003 can explain why not? . Have you seen RIN'kers price today,its way down south! DEEP south!.


----------



## scsl (3 August 2006)

nelly said:
			
		

> i thought u were a presumptious sh#the#ad .....butt..my assumption aboot u changed...neredless 2 say i have found your posts veree humoroussssss......and look 4ward 2 many..more....even if it is 2 DISagreee....
> always cheerful..... :bier:



nelly, was it something i said? oh, and what is it that you disagree about?


----------



## pepperoni (3 August 2006)

UPDATE - I havent bothered with the shares just yet.  I put the 20k with the rest of my money (just sold house) with the comm bank for a negotiated rate of 5.85 for 1 month. Im happy with that return given that its just about zero risk.  

Im not sure that many of the hot tips would have done as well as my term deposit.

When I posted this thread my 2 favorites were telstra and Maq bank.  Telstra has done a bit better but I can see it getting much over $4 (its forecasting that it will go backwards)!  Maq bank at $60ish looks great to me though.


----------



## investortom (20 August 2014)

Casino - All on 23 RED!


----------



## crypto (23 August 2014)

Holy thread necro, Batman!


----------



## nixon1254 (24 August 2014)

look at that buy of 14c on fortescue on the first page


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 August 2014)

nixon1254 said:


> look at that buy of 14c on fortescue on the first page



FMG were at 14c in Nov. 2004 and at $1.01 when Adobee posted the tip in July 2006. I bet he isn't holding at that price today.


----------



## Miner (24 August 2014)

pepperoni said:


> UPDATE - I havent bothered with the shares just yet.  I put the 20k with the rest of my money (just sold house) with the comm bank for a negotiated rate of 5.85 for 1 month. Im happy with that return given that its just about zero risk.
> 
> Im not sure that many of the hot tips would have done as well as my term deposit.
> 
> When I posted this thread my 2 favorites were telstra and Maq bank.  Telstra has done a bit better but I can see it getting much over $4 (its forecasting that it will go backwards)!  Maq bank at $60ish looks great to me though.




I was just browsing randomly on ASF to see some interesting participation. This thread was revived after 8 years. I noticed in 2006 you were for MQG at $60. OMG. those invested at that price would be struggling. But there are cycles up and down  so not having a go here. Just shows how unpredictable to catch the right time of sell and buy no matter who predicts it.


----------



## Joe Blow (24 August 2014)

This thread is interesting from an historical perspective given its age, but please, no ramping. Thanks!


----------



## pixel (25 August 2014)

nixon1254 said:


> look at that buy of 14c on fortescue on the first page




If someone bought at 14c, the equation would be even more impressive today because - from memory - there was a 10-for-1 share split a few years back when FMG approached $100. That means he would have received ten of today's shares for 14c. 

But would he still own them?


----------



## Snagglepuss (25 August 2014)

nixon1254 said:


> look at that buy of 14c on fortescue on the first page




Read the original post again - the FMG purchase was at $6.80, not $0.14. (RNC was purchased at $0.14.)


----------

